# Features that are currently deactivated and other FAQs (please read before asking)



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2002)

I now have a FAQ which covers the boards and some other stuff.

You can actually submit questions to the FAQ and when I answer them they get added.  Cool, eh?


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 29, 2002)

*sniff, sniff*

*wipes away tear*

That was the best ... FAQ ... ever ...

Good lad!


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 29, 2002)

Okay . . . so, since Gary Gygax was the love child of Eric Noah and Piratecat (or was it that Eric Noah was the love child of PirateCat and Gary Gygax?), and since Morrus took over the site like a son taking over the family business, does that mean that Morrus and Gary Gygax are brothers?

I think we need a new FAQ regarding this disturbing development.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 29, 2002)

> Okay . . . so, since Gary Gygax was the love child of Eric Noah and Piratecat (or was it that Eric Noah was the love child of PirateCat and Gary Gygax?), and since Morrus took over the site like a son taking over the family business, does that mean that Morrus and Gary Gygax are brothers?




Add to that the complication that Piratecat, may or may not actually be Monte Cook, and you got a real mess.

It's wierd but i don't remeber seeing the name Piratecat anywhere during the live chat the other night, Hmmmm.........


----------



## Psionicist (Mar 29, 2002)

This must be one of the best FAQs I've ever read. Thanks Rus!


----------



## Temprus (Mar 31, 2002)

Um, I thought that Morrus's girlfriend was Monte Cook. Err, nevermind, I failed Amberite Family Tree 101, this is even worse!


----------



## Horacio (Mar 31, 2002)

Best. FAQ. Ever.

Morrus, that was a piece of art. Incredible, man, the best faq I've ever seen.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 1, 2002)

*stands up, clapping enthusiastically*

Encore!  Encore!  Author!  Author!

A beautifully crafted piece of work Morrus.  Thank you for taking the time to post this thread.


----------



## RandyWalker (Apr 3, 2002)

*hehehehe*

Ummm... nice FAQ






?????


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 4, 2002)

Morrus,

Thanks again for all the efforts.   I hope you will be able to restore some of the features.


----------



## poilbrun (Apr 4, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *So what are the rules here?
> 
> Simple.  Don't post anything that would offend my grandmother.
> 
> ...



I love that one. I imagine someone coming to you saying "I thought your grandmother would have liked to hear this!" 

Quite sincerely, I'm a bit sad  that the search function is disabled. I can do without the others, but without search, it becomes difficult not to repost questions already asked.


----------



## Dave G (Apr 5, 2002)

Morrus,

You rock, even though there are features turned off that I really liked, I know not to complain about them as you're doing the best you can with what's at hand.

As soon as my credit card likes me again, I'll toss some more cash in your direction.  I recommend that everyone else do what they can along those same lines!


----------



## Decamber (Apr 7, 2002)

FYI, I found this text file while sneaking around at Morrus server, placed in a folder called "Thoughts":

_The majority of the board members are American.

The majority of the board members watches Simpsons.

All Americans in Simpsons tend to be stupid.

The majority of the board members are Americans._


----------



## Troll's Choice (Apr 22, 2002)

Morrus's FAQ is informative, and as far as his advice on what subjects are acceptable in EN World, he's really just displaying common sense. Plain and  simple.

He expresses what EN World really is: a D&D/d20 site, which is what he wants. While I don't believe in censorship (at all), his guidelines set the tone for EN World. There's nothing more aggravating than a mob of snarky posters gettin' into a p*ssing contest. Morrus understands that, and man, do I appreciate that.

If you want the low-down and the ho-down on what's happening in d20, EN World is on the ball. And that's all there is to it, folks.

These words were posted by....the one...the only....

  Troll's Choice


----------



## Darraketh (May 12, 2002)

Whose the leader of the club that's made for you and me...
M-O-R, R-U-S....


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jul 1, 2002)

I can't post 

EDIT: Uhhm, well until now I haven't been able to post anyway... But everything is fine now it seems.

Move along, nothing to read here


----------



## Psion (Jul 18, 2002)

Okay... I don't see it in your list of features that are turned off... did you turn the "quick jump" spin button off?


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 18, 2002)

The "Jump to Forum" thing has been temporarily disabled, due to the problems cyberstreet has been having.  It'll be back, I'm sure.  Assuming.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2002)

Decamber said:
			
		

> *FYI, I found this text file while sneaking around at Morrus server, placed in a folder called "Thoughts":
> 
> The majority of the board members are American.
> 
> ...



Hah! Liar!!! I checked every last nook and cranny of EN World and all I got was this lousy t-shirt!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 25, 2002)

*bump*

The link to the FAQ should be on the first page!


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *The link to the FAQ should be on the first page! *



Yah, it even used to be sticky, but Morrus unstickified it...


----------

